# Vega 56 boosted nicht während LoL



## Kampfmilch64 (1. Juli 2019)

*Vega 56 boosted nicht während LoL*

Hi,

ich habe mir letztens einen QHD 144Hz Monitor zugelegt. Läuft alles gut soweit, doch bei League of Legends kann meine Grafikkarte (Asus Strix Vega56 (UV + OC)) die FPS bei weitem nicht halten. Beim Spawn bin ich zwar bei 144FPS, doch wenn das Spiel wirklich losgeht, fallen die FPS auf ca. 100 und gehen teilweise auch noch weiter runter. Das Problem scheint damit zusammenzuhängen, dass die Grafikkarte einfach nicht boosten möchte. Die Auslastung ist zwar bei 50%, aber der GPU-Takt liegt bei nur 400-500Mhz und auch der Speicher geht nur bis 500Mhz. CPU ist ein Intel Xeon 1231v3.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch eine Lösung hätte.

LG Milchi


----------



## IronAngel (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 boosted nicht während LoL*

Deine GPU wird nicht ausgelastet, deshalb taktet sie herunter. Sicher das deine CPU oder etwas anderes nicht limitiert ?


----------



## bastian123f (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 boosted nicht während LoL*

Am Besten mal mit MSI Afterburner die Auslastung von CPU und GPU beobachten. Wenn die Karte nicht boostet, dann kann das leicht auch an der CPU liegen. 4 Kerne mit 8 Threads sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 boosted nicht während LoL*

Sieht eigentlich nicht so aus, als wäre die CPU ausgelastet. Es takten auch alle Kerne bis 3,7Ghz bzw. 3,6Ghz.


----------

